

Many Angel Groups Have “Cheapened” the Reputation of Traditional Angel Investors - gscott
http://rochtel.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/many-angel-groups-have-%e2%80%9ccheapened%e2%80%9d-the-reputation-of-traditional-angel-investors/

======
echair
Wow, 16 uses of "these same."

